# Can't get automount to work with usb stick in FreeBSD11.1



## JayArr (Feb 12, 2018)

I swear I had this working with earlier versions but now I've switched my desktop from Fedora to FreeBSD 11.1 and I can't get the USB sticks or my camera to mount up.

I'm following the manual:
*17.4. USB Storage Devices*
Contributed by Marc Fonvieille.

*17.4.2. Automounting Removable Media*

My /etc/auto_master looks like:

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.1/etc/auto_master 310007 2016-12-13 04:44:06Z dteske $
#
# Automounter master map, see auto_master(5) for details.
#
/net        -hosts        -nobrowse,nosuid,intr
# When using the -media special map, make sure to edit devd.conf(5)
# to move the call to "automount -c" out of the comments section.
#/media        -media        -nosuid,noatime
#/-        -noauto
/media        -media        -nosuid
```

In /etc/devd.conf I have the following uncommented:

```
notify 100 {
    match "system" "GEOM";
    match "subsystem" "DEV";
    action "/usr/sbin/automount -c";
};
```

In /etc/rc.conf I have:

```
autofs_enable="YES"
```

I have rebooted.

When I plug in a USB stick (or my old mass storage camera ) I get the usual 6 or 7 lines of messages on tty0 so I'm pretty sure that autofs is doing it's part.

I can also see the device using either `usbconfig` or `camcontrol devlist`

The net portion seems to work, my NFS shares are automatically being mounted in my /net folder.

Nothing gets mounted in my /media folder.

I also note that when I watch my /dev folder and insert the usb stick it appears as da1s1, but

`mount /dev/da1s1 /media`
results in
mount: /dev/da1s1: Invalid argument

One other note:
The documentation at *17.4.2. Automounting Removable Media*

instructs me to run `# [B]service automount reload[/B]`

but that is not possible in 11.1, automount returns error: "unknown directive "reload"

Which makes me suspect that this section of the handbook has fallen behind today's 11.1 updates and maybe that's why following it results in failure.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## JayArr (Feb 12, 2018)

update:

I've found that:


```
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da1s1 /media
```

works. I don't know what that means, perhaps that automount has a problem with fat filesystems?

I suppose that I could put a line into fstab but that's clunky, what if I have two USB sticks plugged in or a stick and my camera, the second one will end up on da2s1 and not get mounted.


----------



## mrclksr (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi JayArr ,

see this Thread 63534


----------



## JayArr (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks mrclksr

I don't run KDE, Thunar or Dolphin, will this work on the command line? Will it work with XFCE desktop and XFE file manager?

I dislike giving up on the regular system way of doing things just because I couldn't figure out how to configure things but I'll look into DSBMD.


----------



## mrclksr (Feb 13, 2018)

JayArr said:


> I don't run KDE, Thunar or Dolphin, will this work on the command line? Will it work with XFCE desktop and XFE file manager?


DSBMD is independent of any desktop environments and file managers. It only needs the base system to build and run. For filesystems not supported by the base system you have to install the FUSE drivers from the FreeBSD ports. You can use the command-line client sysutils/dsbmc-cli with DSBMD.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 13, 2018)

I've used sysutils/automount in conjunction with sysutils/automounter successfully for automounting a Flash Drive.

I don't like mine to automount though in case I want to use `dd`.


----------

